# does this sound like fibro?



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

when I lay down to take a nap/ bedtime Im not on my side more than 30 min when the arm/shoulder joint hurts like ten- the arm/shoulder that I am laying on. often it is the same with my hip- whatever hip is on the bed it hurts after about 30 min. on that side. therr fore I toss and turn all night . does this sound like fibro or could this be my sjorgrens that affects the joints.?????God blesslori


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Could be you just are sleeping on the wrong mattress for you. I think that can happen to anyone if the bed is too firm or when it gets old and can't support your body correctly anymore.http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/sjogrens-...ECTION=symptoms lists joint pain but doesn't mention mostly when sleeping on side. However if it makes them sore to start with it could show up a lot with a bad mattress/wrong mattress. Fibro tends to be more muscle pain than joint pain.You might go to a mattress store with a lot of different mattresses of different types (or a sleep number store where you get all the different firmness in one bed) and see if lying on your side on something softer or firmer than you have now helps. They will usually let you lay on mattress for quite a while to try them out. Most people need to lay on it awhile to find what is best for them.If you need more softness you can get a pillow top or a foam topper for the bed that can add some comfort without getting a whole new mattress. If the mattress is getting old it may be time to replace it.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Not sure exactly which problem would be causing that for you, but it could be a combination of both. I also think the mattress can make a BIG difference, as Kathleen mentioned. I have a chronic neurological disease, and because of it, I have to spend a lot of time in bed. I'm not sure if you have to spend a fair amount of your time in bed, but I'm guessing you might because of your Sjogren's and Fibro. Anyway, because of having to spend so much time in bed, I have problems with my hips and shoulders too - exactly what you described. It's almost the feeling of a pressure point, or something like that.Before I replaced my old mattress, I bought a pretty thick mattress pad for it made of memory foam. That helped SO much, and a few years later, I was able to replace the mattress itself. I got a memory foam mattress - it is fantastic! No more pressure points on my hips or shoulders. It's fantastic. The only bad thing is when I have to go somewhere and sleep on a different mattress, it's terrible. lol But it's worth it to be comfortable at home.Not sure if that's an option for you. But I think you could get the mattress pad of memory foam and give that a try - you could even buy 2 and stack them on top of your old mattress. Would be worth a try, and it's less expensive than a brand new mattress.


----------

